# FNRttC to Newhaven, Paris and Dieppe July 18, 19, 20 2013



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2013)

starts midnight July 18th, which is a Thursday, arrives Newhaven via Gatwick early Friday, travels to Dieppe by the morning LD Lines ferry, and then....

some people will return to London from Newhaven. Some people will spend the night in Dieppe and return to London*. Some people will spend the night in Dieppe and head northeast towards Belgium or southeast toward....somewhere else. Some people will spend the night in Dieppe and continue on toward Paris on Saturday morning, hoping to catch up with some other people will go on some 24 miles and spend the night in and around Saint-Saens, which is a completely lovely town. 

Those travelling on to Paris may stay on the western outskirts of Paris on Saturday night. This is because getting in to Paris on Saturday afternoon is a bit grim. I'm looking for a hotel in the Cergy-Pontoise area.

Now....I'm getting the occasional e-mail on this, so I'm hoping that people will pass on tips from previous years. I know that the Formule 1 in Dieppe is cheap and quite civilised. I've got a list of chambre d'hotes in and around Saint-Saens, but could do with some recommendations. 

The journey back will, of course, depend on where you end up, but some people will return to Dieppe from Paris by bike or by train, and some advice from others would be good. As for Eurostar from Paris to London - go to this thread and abandon hope...
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fnrttc-to-newhaven-dieppe-and-paris-2011.76270/ 

*Some people will go to Dieppe, get completely plastered, find themselves in hospital, abscond from said hospital and return to Blighty a little wiser...........


----------



## Mice (1 Jan 2013)

Happy New Year and Yes Please DZ! Email on its way, ferry already booked!

Mice


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2013)

just a short note to say that it's come one come all provided you've got CTC membership. I just need a rough count on numbers, so I'll not start a list until June or so.


----------



## martint235 (1 Jan 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> starts midnight July 18th, which is a Thursday, arrives Newhaven via Gatwick early Friday, travels to Dieppe by the morning LD Lines ferry, and then....
> 
> some people will return to London from Newhaven. Some people will spend the night in Dieppe and return to London*. Some people will spend the night in Dieppe and head northeast towards Belgium or southeast toward....somewhere else. Some people will spend the night in Dieppe and continue on toward Paris on Saturday morning, hoping to catch up with some other people will go on some 24 miles and spend the night in and around Saint-Saens, which is a completely lovely town.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this year. Considering the events of last year:

1. It's highly unlikely I'd be able to get a pass.
2. It's a bit too close to LEL to be putting my body on the line in the name of entertainment of other people (well, IanM possibly didn't find it entertaining but others did!!)


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Jan 2013)

Mice, what ferry have you booked? I'd like to do the whole trip, hitching my titch wagon to others .

I forgot to ask, is the Dellzeq method still relevant for this year's Paris/London by train section?


----------



## StuartG (1 Jan 2013)

This is surely the FNRttC 'must do' ride. Upper Normandy is cycling nirvana (let's hope lower Normandy comes close in June).

Having done the Paris bit for two consecutive years I'm one of those thinking of hanging a left at Dieppe and trying to chase swarmcatcher up to somewhere like gorgeous Ghent. Maybe then Eurostar or Dunkirk ferry home. But if someone has better ideas then hanging a right or whatever is on ...


----------



## AKA Bob (1 Jan 2013)

Simon, can I be added to the list please.


----------



## Mice (1 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> *Mice, what ferry have you booked? I'd like to do the whole trip, hitching my titch wagon to others* .
> 
> I forgot to ask, is the Dellzeq method still relevant for this year's Paris/London by train section?


 
Hahahaha, good plan Wanda2010! The ferry is the 1000hrs on Friday morning arriving Dieppe 1500hrs with LD Lines booked online via aferry.com or ldlines.co.uk/timetables/dieppe-newhaven 

(I cant help with the Eurostar question)

Happy New Year! 

Mice


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Jan 2013)

Ferry booked. For any of the wimmin Paris-bound am happy to share accommodation. I don't snore.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2013)

I've emailed separately about this, but anyway... There will be four of us for the London-Newhaven ride and we'll be booking our own ferry tickets. We leave you at Dieppe turning right and setting off on our own little tour to Normandy to celebrate my coming of age.


----------



## swarm_catcher (4 Jan 2013)

Just booked the ferry. I'll send an email Simon.


----------



## redfalo (27 Jan 2013)

I've booked the ferry ages ago  (still traumatised by the last-minute-difficulties in 2011, when pedestrian and cycling tickets were sold out...)

Acutally, I've even booked two tickets. Katharina will skip the night ride but take the train to Newhaven and join for the leg in France. Our idea is to stick with the group until Saturday evening, skip Paris and add a few more days cycling in France. 

Cheers
Olaf


----------



## redfalo (28 Feb 2013)

This might be relevant for people less lucky than me, i.e. non-Brompton-riders. London Cycling Campaign reports on Facebook that Eurostar has changed its policy on carrying bikes:
"now they only let folding bikes on board, not full size ones in bike bags like they used to. You can send your bike as baggage, £30 a pop to be on your train, £25 for going on a train within 24hours."
Eurostar's cycling policy is here.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Apr 2013)

boom! LD Lines had run out of bike spaces, but now have more bike spaces! We're taking the 10.am Friday sailing and coming back on the Sunday afternoon sailing


----------



## AKA Bob (5 Jun 2013)

To mark the fact that this is the 100th Le Tour. The organisers are allowing 5000 cyclists to cycle around the Champ de Elysee a couple of hours before hopefully Chris Froome arrives to claim victory with Mark Cavendish diving across the line first! All the riders will be given a yellow jersey to mark the occassion and its only 5 euros to register here http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2013/us/animations-100th.html#larandonnee


----------



## SaLQ83 (5 Jun 2013)

AKA Bob said:


> To mark the fact that this is the 100th Le Tour. The organisers are allowing 5000 cyclists to cycle around the Champ de Elysee a couple of hours before hopefully Chris Froome arrives to claim victory with Mark Cavendish diving across the line first! All the riders will be given a yellow jersey to mark the occassion and its only 5 euros to register here http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2013/us/animations-100th.html#larandonnee


 
Brill - G and I have now registered to this.


----------



## Flandrienne (9 Jun 2013)

I will meet Swarm_catcher in France ,( 20 July)and we will cycle togheter from Normandie to our parents( Roeselare, Belgium) ,I should be training on the bike but instead I am running and hitting balls on the claycourts the last few weeks ​


----------



## redfalo (25 Jun 2013)

This ride so far stood a bit in the shadow of the Normandy tour. Very undeservedly, me thinks. As far as I'm concerend, it's the best Friday's ride on offer (next to the amphipibous expedition to Southwold). I'll do it for the third time in a row. This time, Katharina will come along (not on the night ride, she'll join us in Newhaven).

Initially we booked a room in this nice place in Saint Saens for Friday night ( http://www.ledomainedelabbaye.com) but we'll change to this place http://www.chateau-fleury-la-foret.com/ near Lyons-la-foret. This adds about 25 miles to the Friday ride (will make it 25 instead of 50) but reduced the distance on Saturday from 88 to about 62 miles. Mice, Bob Hallilwell, George and Sahar will stay in the proximity. 
Cheers
Olaf


----------



## StuartG (25 Jun 2013)

redfalo said:


> Initially we booked a room in this nice place in Saint Saens for Friday night ( http://www.ledomainedelabbaye.com) but we'll change to this place http://www.chateau-fleury-la-foret.com/near Lyons-la-foret.


Is there a chance of grabbing your Saint Saens booking for Michael and me?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2013)

we're booked in to Chez Muriel - she usually has places

http://lejardindemuriel.free.fr/


----------



## redfalo (25 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> Is there a chance of grabbing your Saint Saens booking for Michael and me?


yes, of course. I haven't cancelled it yet and am happy to email them. will cc you.


----------



## redfalo (25 Jun 2013)

Stuart, you should find an email from me in your inbox, it's the @biz email address. The room should be something around 65 / 70 euros (for two people) inkluding breakfast.


----------



## StuartG (26 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> we're booked in to Chez Muriel - she usually has places


She is ... complet! Pursuing other options ...


----------



## StuartG (28 Jun 2013)

I have a Dieppe - Newhaven booking Monday evening. Anybody else going back that way?


----------



## StuartG (28 Jun 2013)

2523434 said:


> Not at that time because you have the booking.


There are bicycle places available on the 1800 out of Dieppe on Monday 22nd.

On Sunday I'm planning to take the train to the outskirts of Paris (Mantes-Les-Jolie) cycle a new shorter route that avoids Elbeuf to Rouen for the night (~50 miles). Monday the 40/45 mile up'n'over to Dieppe. Buddies welcome.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Jun 2013)

I've got a booking for a cabin and bike space on the Friday 10am ferry that I'm now not able use. £10 to change the name on the booking. Anybody interested?


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Jun 2013)

It's a single berth Commodore Cabin. I've not checked if that's a shared cabin with bunk beds.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2013)

I'll be coming along as far as Newhaven then turning round for a FMRbtH, or at least as far as my legs will take me then hopping on a train.


----------



## Flandrienne (1 Jul 2013)

I have an injury at my right ellbow and feeling frustrated not to be able to practice my outdoor favorite sports.
I have 2 months holiday and I am reading books looking like an old flat pizza heating up in the sun....
Is there someone willing to be kind and send me some virtual flowers, hugs, healing words, or other personal positive advice please please?


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Jul 2013)

Advice? Patience. Lots of. It's hard but necessary to ensure you don't take even longer to heal.







Music. Dance around your living-room


----------



## Andrij (3 Jul 2013)

I shall be cycling only as far as Newhaven, then returning to London. There is a chance it may be by velocipede, but more likely a train-assisted return.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2013)

My planned route back is: Lewes, Turners Hill, Godstone then either Caterham for the train or up on to the Downs ridge via Gangers Hill (ulp!) and down to Hayes for the train. Or something like that anyway. With numerous bail out train options along the way.


----------



## redfalo (3 Jul 2013)

Obviously, this does not bother me (Brompton rulez!) but this insight in Eurostar's new bike policies might be helpful for other people.

http://road.cc/content/news/87197-eurostar-clarifies-its-bike-carriage-system


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2013)

good news. Paris Plage will open on the 20th.


----------



## StuartG (3 Jul 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> good news. Paris Plage will open on the 20th.


Please, please don't tell mmmmartin ...


----------



## Flandrienne (8 Jul 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Advice? Patience. Lots of. It's hard but necessary to ensure you don't take even longer to heal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the flowers Wanda


----------



## Flandrienne (9 Jul 2013)

Hello cyclefriends! 
I am feeling better (elbow) after lots of fysio therapy , patience and support !
I am building up playing tennis and cycling again, step by step...
I'll be off soon cycling in the Netherlands and have my first couchsurfing experience...
Reports will follow at the end of the month
Enjoy summercycling when the sun is shining 
and enjoy the comfort of finding shelter when the rain is falling


----------



## StuartG (10 Jul 2013)

I haven't booked it yet. Last year it was Premiere Classe. All the usual suspects are parked near to each other on the Avenue de Canadiens cuddled around a Buffalo Grill. Mouthwatering eh?

I've not booked a Paris place either for Big Michael and me. Have you found a bike friendly pad?


----------



## StuartG (10 Jul 2013)

2541452 said:


> It is one of my life ambitions to eat in a buffalo grill.


You won't forget it no matter how hard you try ...


----------



## StuartG (11 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> Was it a Buffalo Grill that we went to in Rouen last year? Where the waitress wouldn't bring me a jug of water?
> I enjoyed this trip so much last year that I'm planning to do it again, if that's OK with you.


 
It was indeed. You are very welcome. I'm thinking of following the higher ground on the other side of the Seine this time. More hilly but avoids Elbeuf. But it can be maps at dawn if you want to go flat ...
Any suggestions for a bike friendly Paris Hotel?


----------



## StuartG (11 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> What was Elbeuf? Was it the bit where you made me ride my ROAD BIKE for miles down a stony track and across rough fields full of long grass?


Err ... no ... t'other end just before Rouen when we left the Elysian Fields to a network of autoroutes, a decaying cycle path that led us inevitably to join a fast dual carriage beside the curve in the river as I started to get awkwardly dehydrated and leading to getting lost imaginative route creation in the suburbs.

The blot on an otherwise almost perfect ride. There must be a better way ...

Yep that first bit will be different too.


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Jul 2013)

TMN, this seems to have become an alarming Fridays habit: see posts _passim_


mmmmartin said:


> Dell is unlikely to include muddy tracks on the itinerary. Not after I looked over my shoulder on "my route" from the ferry to the chateau to see him carrying his bike as he waded through a puddle. Shall we agree that I was too far away to see the exact expression on his face?





mmmmartin said:


> . I managed to discover a delightful route back to the chateau via a lovely tarmac lane that soon deteriorated into a steep hilly rockstrewn nightmare with pushing bikes up hills. I don't think that will be on the agenda for Le Tour.





User13710 said:


> ride my ROAD BIKE for miles down a stony track and across rough fields full of long grass


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jul 2013)

I work with a Parisienne (is that you you spell it?) She is a Fridays member. I'm getting all kinds of good advice on the way in to Paris


----------



## User169 (12 Jul 2013)

Flandrienne said:


> Hello cyclefriends!
> I am feeling better (elbow) after lots of fysio therapy , patience and support !
> I am building up playing tennis and cycling again, step by step...
> I'll be off soon cycling in the Netherlands and have my first couchsurfing experience...
> ...


 
Hi Flandrienne - if you need a couch to surf in the environs of Delft, let me know!


----------



## Flandrienne (13 Jul 2013)

*Goodafternoon Postman! *
*Thanks for your post today !*
**
*I keep it in mind ...*
*vice versa for you : my home in the " Far West " is -available- for bike friends to stay overnight!*
* bye and greets from Flanny *


----------



## Flandrienne (14 Jul 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde!

To all participants of the Newhaven-Dieppe-Paris bike event:
Enjoy the cycling, the friendship and compagnie, the very nice weather , the landscape, the nice French food and drinks, and the arrival of the tour de France on the Champs Elysees! Froom is doing well defending his yellow Jersey!!  

Bon voyage , allez allez! !


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2013)

Do you plan on having breakfast in Newhaven or on the boat? If the latter can anyone suggest a good cafe in Newhaven?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2013)

Good stuff, thanks. I'll just tag along with everyone else then.


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> I think it's an Italian place now, called Luna Rossa. That might alter the nature of the breakfast a bit. Last year, didn't we have breakfast in the port café?


 
Most of us did. Teef and (I think) Redfalo went to Luna Rossa. Olaf wanted to see if his favourite seagull was still in residence.


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Jul 2013)

I should be joining you all as far as Newhaven.

Dellers, are we taking in the Gatwick Surprise for the mid way stop?


----------



## redfalo (15 Jul 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Most of us did. Teef and (I think) Redfalo went to Luna Rossa. Olaf wanted to see if his favourite seagull was still in residence.


That's right, and we took a seat indoors. They served decent English breakfast, but opened a bit late. Judged by the feedback from the harbour café, the Italian place was a much better choice.

Did I mention that I'm really looking forward to the ride?


----------



## StuartG (15 Jul 2013)

No match for the brekky place three years ago!
RIP.


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Jul 2013)

Gentle web based research this afternoon suggests that Luna Rossa is also defunct (no website leaping out, that sort of thing). But in other news, there is now a statue of Ho Chi Minh somewhere in Newhaven.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Gentle web based research this afternoon suggests that Luna Rossa is also defunct (no website leaping out, that sort of thing). But in other news, there is now a statue of Ho Chi Minh somewhere in Newhaven.


But Ho Chi Minh fans who can't make the ride need not despair, as there's a blue plaque to him at the South end of Haymarket.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jul 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> I should be joining you all as far as Newhaven.
> 
> Dellers, are we taking in the Gatwick Surprise for the mid way stop?


we are!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2013)

redfalo said:


> That's right, and we took a seat indoors. They served decent English breakfast, but opened a bit late. Judged by the feedback from the harbour café, the Italian place was a much better choice.
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I'm really looking forward to the ride?


OK. As I had the guy's mobile number, I called 'Luna Rosso' and spoke to my mate 'Luciano' and they are open EVERYDAY from 07:30.
If Simon would like to give him a call and confirm the numbers of breakfasters, then Luciano will be 'very accomodating'. The landline for Luna Rossa is: 01273 515 600 - he awaits a call! Olaf and I were treated to some excellent coffee, nice ambiance, the papers (well, The Sun, Express etc) and all in all, it was a piece of Pisa.
Furthermore, after we arrived in the Champs Elysees last year, it was Olaf and his breakfast buddy, moi + a young iLB, serenely purveying 'le Monde en passant' from a table outside that African bar 'Cristal'? - not sure but I'll check back on that (it had a background of cool African beats, and a plentiful supply of popcorn and munching bits...). If you lot are not staying Central in Paris - I think there is an IBIS at Porte de Vanves - right next door to tone of the best value and most awe-inducing bistros in Paris. http://www.autimbreposte.fr/ iLB was induced last year - he can comment on the ambiance etc, but if 'the peloton' was looking for a place to mange then this is it. You might even strike it lucky and 'Dr Pickup' and his Blues band will be playing in the background.
For watching the final stages, iLB and I mooched around Paris and drank beer here and there...the previous year, Frank, Titus and I had organised some scrambled eggs and washed them down with scrambled hops all afternoon - but anyway, last year, Andy and I were 'based' in the Norwegian tent - near rue de Rivoli, as the riders whizz out of the underpass and do a left towards the Champs Elysees etc...a few times. (we lost count - of beers and laps) but it is possible to see the peloton rev. up - say standing on the railings in the Tuilleries, and then fast jog back into the tent to see Cavendish take the line! An added bonus of being based in that tent was the vast number of free cycling jerseys being doled out for free - ok advertising 'a company' but hey, it's free stuff! Have a lovely time. I'll not be thinking of you. Much.



StuartG said:


> No match for the brekky place three years ago!
> RIP.


Oh yes it was/IS!

Edited to correct appalling spelinga. And to mention the cool beats at the Arc de Triomphe bar..! (Still haven't had time to check last year's thread for verification)


----------



## redfalo (15 Jul 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Have a lovely time. I'll not be thinking of you. Much.


 
You won't come? C'est tres dommage!


----------



## redfalo (15 Jul 2013)

Here's last year's route, BTW:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gzztgaifltmidfbk


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2013)

redfalo said:


> You won't come? C'est tres dommage!


Yes - absolutely, Olaf, but I am committed the Saturday/Sunday this weekend. It's OK though, as Adrian will buy you loads of beer - once his derriere has recovered from the statutory 'processional' along the Champs E. - (what a boneshaking ride that is...how on earth the pros manage to walk on that in their heels speed along that, one will never kn...



2549539 said:


> Work life balance Teef.


Work is crap and the scales are broken.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2013)

redfalo said:


> Here's last year's route, BTW:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gzztgaifltmidfbk


I saw something which took a long route to Schalke earlier today, Olaf - 'a propos nothing much'...


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2013)

2549577 said:


> Then let them drop


That's pants, Adrian.


----------



## redfalo (15 Jul 2013)

Aperitif said:


> I saw something which took a long route to Schalke earlier today, Olaf - 'a propos nothing much'...


this route to Schalke was even longer (and MUCH nicer...) http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=avppallzcfbxqmtk


----------



## StuartG (16 Jul 2013)

@User13710 et @User - are you both up for the return Rouen deviation Sunday night for a Dieppe/Newhaven ferry Monday evening? Anybody else?

My preferred pad is the B&B Hotel (free wifi, loos IN the room). 44 euro for Avenue de Canadiens (which also has the more basic Premiere Classe and very basic Formule1 nearby).
Forecast hot & sunny for a really nice Eurostar free ride home.


----------



## StuartG (16 Jul 2013)

2551536 said:


> I am and have booked the Ibis Budget, Rouen Petit Quivilly. What is your plan for Sunday?


 
To be decided Saturday night 

But for a starter for ten I would suggest a train out of the Parisian suburbs around 9/10 am. Then a ride to Rouen the easy way if its hot or maybe a bit harder if it isn't. Possibly taking in a stop at Givenchy for a bit of artistic culture or not. I mean why can't we make it up and enjoy as we go? We shouldn't be up against any serious time schedules or unknowns. TMN can vouch for that based on last year.

Michael and I are booked into the Le Regence Hotel arrondissement 8 Saturday http://www.leregencehotel.com/. They say we can park our bikes on the balcony.


----------



## StuartG (16 Jul 2013)

2551565 said:


> That all sounds fine to me.


 
And to be too friendly I've just booked the Ibis Budget, Rouen Petit Quivilly too. Despite it not being too handy for Buffalo Grill


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jul 2013)

I've spoken to Luciano and the Luna Rossa is looking forward to seeing us at 7.30.

Now.........that may entail me slowing the ride down as we go through Sussex, but, hey, it looks like a nice night.

Early start on Saturday, peeps! It looks like being fiercely hot in Paris, and the more miles we get under our belts before the temperature rises the better.

I really do think that I've made a better fist out of the way in to Paris this time. (Famous last words...)


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> @StuartG I'm looking forward to this, especially the avoiding of the Buffalo Grill . What's @Michael Adu doing, is he riding back with us?


 
The best way to avoid the Buffalo Grill is to go round the outside, round the outside.


----------



## StuartG (17 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> @StuartG I'm looking forward to this, especially the avoiding of the Buffalo Grill . What's @Michael Adu doing, is he riding back with us?


 
Nope. Two nights with me is more than enough ...


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jul 2013)

Stephen has booked a table for us here https://www.facebook.com/JoursdeFete 

8pm Saturday night


----------



## StuartG (17 Jul 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Stephen has booked a table for us here https://www.facebook.com/JoursdeFete 8pm Saturday night


 
Will this involve electricians and will we get change from a 20 euro note?


----------



## redfalo (17 Jul 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I've spoken to Luciano and the Luna Rossa is looking forward to seeing us at 7.30.
> 
> Now.........that may entail me slowing the ride down as we go through Sussex, but, hey, it looks like a nice night.
> 
> ...



You're a star (you probalby knew this already)


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2013)

Good luck everyone. Self, Ross & umpteen others will be heading to Dunwich Saturday night. So if Claud could sort out the forecast headwind we'd appreciate it


----------



## theclaud (18 Jul 2013)

StuAff said:


> Good luck everyone. Self, Ross & umpteen others will be heading to Dunwich Saturday night. So if Claud could sort out the forecast headwind we'd appreciate it


Sadly, my powers start to wane at the Severn Bridge.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jul 2013)

http://www.yr.no/place/France/Île-de-France/Paris/hour_by_hour.html 

be afraid!


----------



## StuartG (18 Jul 2013)

Which begs the question - when its very hot is it best to wear a wicking baselayer under your top?


----------



## martint235 (18 Jul 2013)

2554192 said:


> Allegedly it is, at least according to purveyors of such garments.


 These are the same purveyors who convinced people that armwarmers were a good idea though.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> These are the same purveyors who convinced people that armwarmers were a good idea though.


 
Don't confuse armwarmers with the protective stockinette put upon you by the caring staff at Dieppe General, Mart...it was for your own good.
Have a splendid trip, everyone. Shame about the Saturday night restaurant.. - probably there's a bike or something like that hanging from the ceiling to give a touch of je ne sais quoi. Yeh - I'm envious, but it will pass. If you're watching the finale on Sunday, give a big shout for Richie Porte, who has played the real 'team player' role this Tour. (And don't forget the free shirts in the tent at 'Norwegian Corner'!)


----------



## Andrij (18 Jul 2013)

Poo! A rough week has finished with a 'day' lasting well into the evening. Even though I was only going as far as Newhaven, I'd struggle to get that far, I fear. 

A message has been sent to Fearless Leader.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2013)

Bon Voyages. Have a great time.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jul 2013)

Already warming up in the Tropic of Newhaven...what a lovely night for a ride! Hope it is another splendid run into Paris - don't forget (I did) that the Paris stage doesn't finish until about 21:45 this Sunday, so one can get an eyeful of the sights pendant la journée!
Here's one from the archive...




...and someone 'in my thoughts' at this time - cheers, Frank.




Let's have some good tales of derring-do...and less of the derring-don't! Allez!


----------



## AKA Bob (19 Jul 2013)

You can never find a policeman when you want one!


----------



## AKA Bob (19 Jul 2013)

Teef building 'Entente Cordial' bridges with locals. Sadly no policeman around to protect him on this occasion!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jul 2013)

AKA Bob said:


> Teef building 'Entente Cordial' bridges with locals. Sadly no policeman around to protect him on this occasion!


 
Trust AKA Bobby to have a stash of 'man' photos to hand. Zut a law!


----------



## User10571 (19 Jul 2013)

AKA Bob said:


> Teef building 'Entente Cordial' bridges with locals. Sadly no policeman around to protect him on this occasion!


Looks a bit like Charles de G to me.......


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jul 2013)

User10571 said:


> Looks a bit like Charles de G to me.......


 
Now, 'Charly Gaul' I can understand but...Actually, that bloke was scared of going home to his wife 'bien arrosé'.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2013)

I left without paying for my breakfast at Luna Rossa. I rang him and explained, and he was very nice, thanked me for my honesty and said "Haha!, next time I charge you double!". All the same I'll put a tenner in the post, as I feel bad about that. Did anyone else get collared, with irate staff saying "there were 13 breakfasts and only 12 have been paid for, bloody cyclists!"

After doing my runner from Luna Rossa Eddie and I had a very pleasant ride up to Caterham via N Chaley, Sharpwood (apple spice cake at the Sharpwood organic café!!) and Turners hill. We set a very brisk pace to start off with but the rolling hills combined with the sapping heat meant that I for one was good for nothing when we arrived in Caterham.

Home, bath, switched Le Tour on TV, watched all of two seconds of it before falling asleep and being woken by the Minder feem toon. Route here

Thanks for the ride, and have a great time everyone.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jul 2013)

Ah - reportage..at long last!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jul 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Ah - reportage..at long last!


Facebookage provides visual and verbal clues...


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Facebookage provides visual and verbal clues...


 
Pah. Marginalisation of part of society.Why isn't it posted here?

Anyway, leapt on a train at Gatwick (first use of Gatwick Surpise of the expedition) and spied a swishy black Thorn in the bike space. TMN was nearby, so we chatted the time away. Arr. VIC at 2320, off to West Country Pasty stall. Spicy Chickpea is the answer, although the question may vary. The usual suspects were gathering, although by the time we left HPC we were only 13 in number. No safety talk, no list. It's ever so rock'n'roll.

The speedy route was taken, so after Mitcham we had the delights of Croydon then the A23. Simon picked up a thrown gauntlet at Salfords by some yoofs, who, on being soundly beaten claimed " 'e's got a farkin motor in there". Brief loo stop and battery faffage at Horley then the second go on the Gatwick Surprise for me. Coffee and sticky bun and talking to some Spanish Scouts then out via the Schlumbereger exit. Zoomed down the Balcombe Road then down Stony Lane, which was. Agent Hilda "nearly died", although we must be thankful her wheel bearings were silky smooth. DZ shot off quickly from the re-grouping in case he got a Severe Telling Off. Over the reservoir and up into Ardingly, into the dawn and passing the farmhouse where my Dad spent some of the war. Waiting started and it became apparent that Stephen had suffered a puncture at the foot of a steep hill, caused by misaligned brake blocks. Natty self adhesive tyre boot was applied and about half the recommended quantity of air re-inserted. Zooming to Lindfield and Slugwash Lane followed, then over to Cooksbridge down my favourite sort of road, the gentle never ending downward slope.

Past Lewes prison (Great Grandfather was governor there some years ago), and onto the rather grerbie road down the right bank of the Ouse.Team Mercian soon broke away from the pack leading the charge for brekko. No revolutionary leaders, past or present, were spotted, but breakfast was found at Luna Rossa. Top notch service out in the sunshine. No toast stealing seagulls either. Halfords was located, handily near the ferry terminal, as Stephen's tyre was in need of replacement and was 27 inch, so though easier to obtain this side of La Manche. Mice and Call Me Bob arrived, so more nattering ensued. Boat Ship people went one way, Jim and I headed for Brighton. Train to Gatwick for me and a third go on the Gatwick Surprise. All good. photos later.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2013)

@Agent Hilda reports a hare sighting! Yay!


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2013)

theclaud said:


> @Agent Hilda reports a hare sighting! Yay!


She's usually talking on FB about a bad hare day, so she's on a roll.


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Jul 2013)

Pics of the jaunt from HPC to Newhaven are here. I haven't got the Picasa client on this machine, so they're in full megapixelly goodness I'm afraid.


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Jul 2013)

Sounds a good trip. Perhaps the removal of Paris and Rouen from the itinerary would improve it? Someone living near Newhaven could do worse than take part in The Dieppe Raid with the Eastbourne Rovers. I did this year, and was the youngest by far......


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2013)

I've paid for my breakfast by the way, I sent Luna Rossa a tenner and a card apologising for doing a runner, so it's safe to go back there.


----------



## StuartG (23 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> The train from Newhaven wasn't crammed full of bikes as we'd feared, and I fell into my bed at 10.30 pm.


Yes TMN not quitting at Lewes station meant you missed the highlight of the tour. @User will be along shortly to explain ...

Meanwhile thanks for being great company despite my mileage malfunction.


----------



## StuartG (23 Jul 2013)

I merely moved to the next carriage so we could keep an eye on the bikes through the connecting doors. A not quite so batty lady was earnestly seeking to involve us in conversation and a parade of kids appeared to be playing musical lavatories. A really bonkers train ride up to East Croydon. It must be the sun.

LBS fixed my spoke this morning so Friday night is set fair ...

BTW for those that changed trains at Rouen and didn't leave the platforms missed an architectural experience. Opened on July 4th 1928 the main concourse has its own piano player ... and Boris Bikes are also available ...


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Jul 2013)

I'm not surprised by the stunning railway station at Rouen. If anyone has the opportunity to spend some time in Rouen, the cathedral is simply amazing. And it has several English connections.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2013)

So no one kept up the tradition of talking to French health care workers then?


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2013)

2563617 said:


> Sorry, it completely slipped our collective mind.


 
 But before I ran away, I probably promised them someone would be back!


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2013)

2563664 said:


> We need a poll, "Should Long Martin put this episode behind him?"
> "Yes; It is now a year later and it needs to be put to rest."
> "No; I love watching people picking at scabs because I am a bit odd like that."


 But it can't be put to rest until I know the full details of what actually happened! I may have to go to Dieppe and put up posters "Do you know what happened to this man last July?" kind of thing?

It'd make a great plot for a Scandinavian detective series.


----------



## StuartG (24 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> You mean those ones where nothing happens for hours on end and everyone sits around looking a bit dour?


Nope - that was the ferry.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> You mean those ones where nothing happens for hours on end and everyone sits around looking a bit dour?


 Yep they're the ones! I could star and someone would buy me a jumper!


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2013)

2563732 said:


> Tell you what, you promise to try to contemplate the notion of considering phasing in a strategy of reducing the amount of going on about it, and I will get you a jumper. Now quite how long will the sleeves need to be?


 Ah and some people say you're not nice!!! Just accept that they need to be long, as does the body of the jumper.


----------



## Mice (24 Jul 2013)

Mice went to Paris with the Fridays! http://the5milecyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/mice-goes-to-paris-for-100th-tour-de.html

Thank you Your DZships and fellow Vendredi Peeps!

Mice


----------



## User10571 (24 Jul 2013)

^
Nice pics.


----------



## AKA Bob (24 Jul 2013)

Mice a great write up.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Jul 2013)

Great stuff M. Please can I snaffle a pic to replace this one <----- ?


----------



## Wobblers (25 Jul 2013)

2563732 said:


> Tell you what, you promise to try to contemplate the notion of considering phasing in a strategy of reducing the amount of going on about it, and I will get you a jumper. Now quite how long will the sleeves need to be?


 
"Promise to consider phasing in a strategy of reducing" the amount of time Martin goes on about this incident? That sounds a little undemanding - surely you meant "immediately institute a policy of complete silence and zero whinging about aforementioned incident upon pain of severe mockery and sarcasm by all[1] who have been forced to endure the constant whingery".

And surely the jumper in question needs to be one in which the sleeves are very long, wrap around, have no openings for hands and are tied together round the back?

[1] That is, the entire population of the Earth.


----------



## Wobblers (25 Jul 2013)

2566629 said:


> I sometimes wonder why I bother trying to communicate with a degree of subtlety.


 
Well, quite. Martin doesn't do subtlety, remember?


----------



## Wobblers (25 Jul 2013)

2566644 said:


> He might but if we never explore the idea we shall never find out.


 
I admire your optimism.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2013)

2566644 said:


> He might but if we never explore the idea we shall never find out.


Nope I can confirm that I don't. Seems a bit like moderation, pointless


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2013)

2566667 said:


> OK fair enough, here goes
> 
> STOP GOING ON ABOUT THE TIME YOU GOT ****ED IN DIEPPE AND ENDED UP IN A&E. IT IS LONG PAST TIME TO LET IT GO. GOT IT?


Ok if you can fill in the gap between pastis with 'Teef and talking to a nurse.


----------



## Michael Adu (25 Jul 2013)

Had another fantastic time on Lon - Paris 2013 ! with the Friday's thanks to you all, 1st time on Lon - Paris.
Lezeyne boots work so well even after "Stoney Lane". The weather was very hot  that I have tan lines , rather the sun than the rain. Staying at Saint Saëns was magical along with the ride to Gisors, I still have not got the touring luggage thing yet , knowing that you have to carry it all should be enough to learn, 
Had a lovely relaxing day and journey home with @Agent Hilda and @dellzeqq, thanks for another favorite trip.
@StuartG thanks for sorting out the accommodation! 
Also I have better thoughts of Paris than previous occasions, I want to go back ! 
a few pics of our adventure 
https://plus.google.com/photos/1124...ms/5904325561525767553?authkey=CNycn7zbubCmDw

@Mice great pics and write up !


----------



## Mice (26 Jul 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Great stuff M. Please can I snaffle a pic to replace this one <----- ?


 
Hello! Indeed you can! Am v flattered!

Mice


----------



## Wobblers (26 Jul 2013)

2566693 said:


> @McWobble I don't think the degree of subtlety is relevant here.


 
Well, all I can recommend is a full frontal lobotomy. Have you got a tin opener?

Relax Martin, this won't hurt (me) a bit...


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jul 2013)

Interesting photos, Michael.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jul 2013)

^ Impressive pitch on that roof! Brickwork coursing mid-window etc is a nice touch too. Needs a uPVC porch though, to add a bit of 'Jenny sais quoi'


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jul 2013)

2567413 said:


> The windows are all UPVC.


 
Really? Non-u I'd a thought.


----------



## velovoice (26 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> Here's what's at the other end of the drive (pix from last year):
> View attachment 26759
> 
> 
> View attachment 26760


 
Stunning!


----------



## User10571 (26 Jul 2013)

I'm particularly fond of a bit of half mansard.


----------



## User10571 (26 Jul 2013)

2567514 said:


> What has wrestling to do with this?


Be certain to never confuse half mansard with half nelson, followed by crutch-hold and slam.
[/Kent Walton]


----------



## swarm_catcher (1 Aug 2013)

A little distraction from the very exciting LEL2013 thread featuring Frank as randonnée reporter, standing in for the magnificent mmmmartin himself. Finally a few notes on the Newhaven - Dieppe ride have been posted.

Blog: MyBlog
Photos: MyPhotos


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2013)

Wonderful shots, Els, as ever.
Your parent's cat, in that last shot...... truly The Princess of Darkness.
Awesome.

Unlike this, I'm sorry, but...





... for one thing, Judith Chalmers has been far, far too busy in this photograph.
As for the miscreant, whom I recognise as young Clancy of The Hat, that sort of behaviour merits a custodial sentence.
The correct way to misbehave, given the circumstances and environment, is to wheel ones bicycle along the travelator, whilst walking along the adjacent walkway.
DAHIKT.
Job done.


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2013)

Judith Chalmers is the future (along with the bloke who flogs antiques - bobby dazzler and all that stuff).
She is Orange.
No knickers?
TMN
TMI


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> ....... was told not to ...


 
Ah! There's the rub, y'see.
Now, to me, that's just red rag and bull stuff - IYSWIM.
As you were....


----------



## swarm_catcher (1 Aug 2013)

User10571 said:


> The correct way to misbehave, given the circumstances and environment, is to wheel ones bicycle along the travelator, whilst walking along the adjacent walkway.
> DAHIKT.
> Job done.


Or cycle on the travelator whilst doing a Sagan wheelie?


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2013)




----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2013)

I have no recollection of this at all............


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I have no recollection of this at all............


 
Hello. I have nights like that too........ 
I HTH.


----------



## swarm_catcher (1 Aug 2013)

Are those girls looking at dellzeqq's right hand?


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> Are those girls looking at dellzeqq's right hand?


I think those girls are just ..... _lookin_'........ hmmmmmm?


----------



## swarm_catcher (1 Aug 2013)

2577486 said:


> The actual plan was to cycle forward on the travelator the wrong way at its speed, so as to be stationary. These things are all relative you see.


Could you cycle backwards facing forward and peddle at the speed of light so as to go nowhere? Can't recall if you were on fixed or not.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> Are those girls looking at dellzeqq's right hand?


 
He looks ripe for prosecution I believe: Furious photography.
Meanwhile, I thought photographs weren't allowed anymore, following 'complaints by people not liking their representations on a Friday Night' etc.
No one likes to be made to look an ass, but for some - that's just the way it is. So, M/WTFU and get on with it.
Nice photos Els.


----------



## swarm_catcher (1 Aug 2013)

I never share any of Adrian's photos. So who else complained?


----------



## swarm_catcher (1 Aug 2013)

2577543 said:


> Does that sort of thing require a flux capacitor?


Question for TimO I think.


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> He looks ripe for prosecution I believe: Furious photography.
> Meanwhile, I thought photographs weren't allowed anymore, following 'complaints by people not liking their representations on a Friday Night' etc.
> No one likes to be made to look an ass, but for some - that's just the way it is. So, M/WTFU and get on with it.
> Nice photos Els.


 
I confess to being drawn to the Renault 4x4 unit in the background of that photo.
Less so the 4x4 in the foreground.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Aug 2013)

O 'tis Olaf. Aufzug Betreiber.





I like that Renault truck too, User10571. Beautiful things for the Sapeur pompiers in the South of France. Massive hardy engineering to deal with anything. The firefighters still make time for band practice too.


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> O 'tis Olaf. Aufzug Betreiber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I note that in that picture Olaf has a reflection.
How can that be? - it goes against all that I know about Olaf......

And they're all medics.... the Bombadiers....


----------



## Mice (1 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> A little distraction from the very exciting LEL2013 thread featuring Frank as randonnée reporter, standing in for the magnificent mmmmartin himself. Finally a few notes on the Newhaven - Dieppe ride have been posted.
> 
> Blog: MyBlog
> Photos: MyPhotos


 
Fab blog and photos @swarm_catcher Am also looking forward to reading the blog on your trip east across another Continent!


----------



## martint235 (1 Aug 2013)

2577527 said:


> Neither do I. maybe it was all photoshopped.


 
Did someone mention amnesia? On a Dieppe ride?


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Aug 2013)

2577486 said:


> The actual plan was to cycle forward on the travelator the wrong way at its speed, so as to be stationary. These things are all relative you see.


I tried holding my bike on the travelator, against the current, whilst standing on_ terra firma_. My trip computer didn't register much in the way of speed even though the turtle moved wheel was turning. It would have to be quite slow riding.


----------

